# Just Received An O&w Chrono And I Am Impressed>>



## Brandon Aybar (Oct 10, 2005)

I took only 3 quick pics and I'll tell ya, it is a very sweet timepiece .... Thanks for looking ...., Brandon.

http://photobucket.com/albums/b213/brandon...%20Chronograph/


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice watch Brandon and very cool pictures


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

oooof,sweet sweet sweet,love that watch especially those hands









regards,john.


----------



## Brandon Aybar (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you, Phil.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Nice watchÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now sit down Alex I`ve got something rather shocking to tell you









IT DOES NOT HAVE A BATTERY, IT HAS GEARS AND SPRINGS!!!























Very Nice O &W BA & nice pics


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I said it was nice.I never said I would wear it
















No offence Brandon.Certain members who shall remain nameless apart from Mac,like to tease me about my passion for all things quartz and expensive and if possible way overpriced


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I said it was nice.I never said I would wear it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot to add `Bling`


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Bling is dead









I much prefer tacky now.Not the same thing before you retort
















Bling is bling and tacky is Bling


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Bling is dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I`m so glad you cleared that up Alex, thank you, now please excuse me while I go and bang my head against the nearest wall, I`m sure it`ll make me feel better























BTW I still haven`t forgotten how you wanted me banned from the forum on my first day


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have not either Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I have not either Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet I`m still here
















Getting back to the point of this thread, Brendon you have a really nice chrono there, very tempting


----------



## Brandon Aybar (Oct 10, 2005)

Here is the correct link to the pictures: http://photobucket.com/albums/b213/brandon...%20Chronograph/


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I get a feeling I`ve just been told off, I`m sorry Brendon if my posting one of Roy`s pics of the O& W or my fooling around caused you any offence, it was not my intention


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Brandon on that link you posted it shows your library with 3 different addresses url tag and img

if you copy and paste the img link into your post the picture will appear.

like this










slight cosmetic differences to the one Roy has but still a very nice watch


----------



## Brandon Aybar (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't know what you are talking about ... I was not offended ...


----------



## Brandon Aybar (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you for the tip.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Brandon Aybar said:


> I don't know what you are talking about ... I was not offended ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it, my mistake


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Brandon Aybar said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what you are talking about ... I was not offended ...
> ...


Glad i'm not the only one on the forum to make mistakes
















Thought it was a Welsh trait


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Brandon Aybar said:
> ...


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

potz said:


> > Thought it was a Welsh trait
> 
> 
> Is that like a Welsh Rarebit?
> ...


No potz

A Welsh trait is a male or female looking for sex.

and

A Welsh Rarebit is a young lady that hasn't had sex yet


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > > Thought it was a Welsh traitÂ
> ...


A sheep?


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

> Must remember to ask my brother about this - and the sheep, too. He lives in Cardiff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potz ................ at least your brother knows a good place to live.

As for the sheep ................ BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA to you too


----------



## Brandon Aybar (Oct 10, 2005)

Update: Thank Heaven that there was a warranty from westcoastime because the watch was poorly made for the following reasons:

1. quality control was spotty: the movement stopped on me several times and the watchg had to be sent back to get repaired.

2. the bezel insert started to come out of the bezel ring. Again, another return trip back to westcoastime.

So, I asked for a refund and will not be purchasing an O & W again.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I sell a lot of O&W watches with no problems.

All are checked and regulated by myself before shipping.

O&W watches are excellent quality and very good value for money, you have been unucky and it is not fair to blame O&W for this. They are not poorly made.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Brandon Aybar said:


> Update: Thank Heaven that there was a warranty from westcoastime because the watch was poorly made for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. quality control was spotty: the movement stopped on me several times and the watchg had to be sent back to get repaired.
> 
> ...


I know this is frustrating but to assume, on a sample of one, that a watch brand is not worth buying again, appears a little harsh.

I have no vested interest in O & W so these are just my views.

From time to time a watch will go wrong .........especially frustrating when it happens to you.

Poor quality control ......... by O & W for placing a movement in the watch or quality control of the original manufacturer of the movement. I suggest you had a bad movement and that can and will continue to happen. Don't believe this O & W fault but more back the manufacture (depending on the problem)

A bezel insert can come out for various reasons and I believe you have been unlucky, twice.

If you look at the larger sample of all the O & W watches, the reviews they have on various website, I wouldn't think it fair to write them off, as a brand to purchase, on a sample of one ...........but I fully understand when the sample, of one, is your watch.

Roy


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Roy said:


> I sell a lot of O&W watches with no problems.
> 
> All are checked and regulated by myself before shipping.
> 
> ...


Maybe that is the problem ............ you do, but how many others do.

Just think the comments, based on a sample of one, are slightly unfair (OK grossly unfair)


----------

